# CC VR6 Oil Change



## bronsonb (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi All-
We just added to our stable of VWs with a 2009 CCVR6 purchased new in early December 2009. The car had been on the lot for almost a year and had been driven by the sales manager for the last two months, so it had a few miles on it.
Although VW is covering oil changes at 10K, 20K, and 30K, I'd like to change the oil at 5K at least since the car is just about a year old although it does not yet have 5K miles on it.
I haven't been able to locate procedures for changing the oil. I found the filters for the VR6 online, and it appears that these filters insert in a canister that is reused. On my 1999 Passat V6 we just change the entire filter, so I am wondering how procedures with a canister insert filter work. Has anyone done this before? I figure I can put the car up and remove the belly pan to take a look, but I thought I'd check to see if anyone has tips on how to do an oil change on a CC with the VR6 engine. Is it a relatively straightforward procedure? I am getting Valvoline 5W40 oil that meets the VW 502 specs, and I am getting the filter from GermanFilters.com. I don't see drain plugs listed for this car at GermanFilters, so I am curious about those too.
Any tips will be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: CC VR6 Oil Change (bronsonb)*

Here is the drain plug:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...2418/


----------



## TamR (Oct 19, 2013)

My kid just got himself a 2009 Passat cc VR6 4motion. I have searched all the website on how to perform oil change and the filter to purchase. From what I gather, the filter and oil change process is similar to my 1998 Benz E320. You pull the Mann Fleece Filter up from its canister and change the ring seals. However, I cannot seem to find the filter from the top of the engine. perhaps, it may be underneath the engine cover. However, I am not familiar with where those rubber connectors are on the engine cover and I don't want to crack the cover by pulling at the wrong location. All I can find videos are of the 2.5L (not the VR6).
I removed the bottom cover and I can see the oil drain plug. I also see something that resembles an oil filter with a torx40 inside a 19mm nut. Is it possible that his Passat cc has the traditional style of oil filter which you unscrew from the bottom?
Any assistance and feedback will be appreciated. We plan on doing a long trip and we would like to change the oil and filter prior to the family trip.
Thanks in advance.


----------

